# Concurrent PR applications



## idsmit (Dec 27, 2016)

In July 2014 I applied for PR under the five-year rule. I appealed against a negative adjudication in February 2016. Despite multiple strategies I have yet to receive any response to my appeal from DHA.
It seems that now my best option would have been to get PR under critical skills category. 
Can I reapply for PR under a different category while I await an adjudication on a prior application ? I have received conflicting advice so far.
Thanks.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

I am also interested to find out


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

As far as I know you have to wait until you get that application finalised before submitting a new one. Thats the problem with appeals and them taking so long, you become stuck in a sense.


----------



## Imma131 (May 30, 2018)

idsmit said:


> In July 2014 I applied for PR under the five-year rule. I appealed against a negative adjudication in February 2016. Despite multiple strategies I have yet to receive any response to my appeal from DHA.
> It seems that now my best option would have been to get PR under critical skills category.
> Can I reapply for PR under a different category while I await an adjudication on a prior application ? I have received conflicting advice so far.
> Thanks.



am in the very same situation, applied in March 2016 for the PR based on 5 years but it was rejected and I submitted an appeal in September 2016. Have still not received any response up to now.

I recently got my Critical skills permit and now want to apply for the critical skills PR but I have been told I cant apply if I have another application pending. the people who advised me said I can however withdraw/cancel my previous application then restart the process from scratch and apply for the Critical skills PR.

I emailed DHA today on how I can cancel a previous PR application, still waiting for response.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Imma131 said:


> am in the very same situation, applied in March 2016 for the PR based on 5 years but it was rejected and I submitted an appeal in September 2016. Have still not received any response up to now.
> 
> I recently got my Critical skills permit and now want to apply for the critical skills PR but I have been told I cant apply if I have another application pending. the people who advised me said I can however withdraw/cancel my previous application then restart the process from scratch and apply for the Critical skills PR.
> 
> I emailed DHA today on how I can cancel a previous PR application, still waiting for response.



Please let me know if you do manage to cancel it


----------

